

A Gmail tip You Don’t Know about. - hackman99
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/1-awesome-gmail-tip-you-dont-know-about-seriously

======
globalrev
Seriously?

So if someone else has the email george.bush@gmail.com and you have
georgebush@gmail.com which email will g.eorgebush@gmail.com be sent to?

~~~
r7000
Those are not separate accounts from Google's perspective. If you signed up
from globalrev it would no longer be possible for anyone to sign up as
global.rev or g.lobalrev.

~~~
globalrev
ok, then it is indeed very cool.

so they had this feature from the beginning?

